# 1st Time at Tappan this year. 7/10



## snapper (Aug 18, 2011)

Well since Lake Erie refuses to cooperate when I can go, I decided to give Tappan a try tonight I got to the lake at 600 and started fishing by 615. I trolled the shoreline between 9-13 feet with a #5 blue fire tiger flicker shad. I caught 3 keeper saugeye by 700, and thought I was going to get a limit, but it wasn’t meant to be. I only ended up with the 3 with the big one being 21-22. It was fun landing them with no net which I left at home in my hurry to get to the lake. I also caught a couple dink crappie, and seen a woman in another boat pull in a real nice one also trolling.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

One of my favorite lakes for eyes.


----------



## 1 Brutus (Jul 27, 2007)

I trailered the boat to Cleveland to fish Erie yesterday. Got 25 shorts and one keeper at 21”.
Maybe i should fish local more….. nice catch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

